# Barn Doors and compatible water resistent mount for regular Par 38 floods?



## FrightRisk (Nov 4, 2010)

I may just go to expensive DMX lighting next year, but have a lot of lights that I just need barn doors for. In particular, I love the PAR 38 LED floods, maybe got some at Lowe's. Anyway, I want to mount them in something (hopefully water resistant and better than those little green yard stake mounts) and find barn doors that will attach so I can shape the light. Any ideas?


----------

